# What shall I do with this floor plan?



## BradenDM (Jul 17, 2011)

Studio about 405 sq ft. I definitely want to separate the bed from the rest of the room. I'll do that using IKEA glass doors. Don't quite know where to put everything. Could use some help making this small space functional.

Here is a basic example...










Here is a 3D rendition










And here is a blank template... Help...?


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Well you can put the bed in the room with the sliding door as your second pic shows the walls are the same height. This will give you more room to move your furniture around more.


----------



## BradenDM (Jul 17, 2011)

?????


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

I think epson thinks the room at the top with the sliding doors is a room. I am assuming its a patio. I have no idea where the kids suggestion came from.

You can do the glass doors as a divider. You can also use a bookshelf such as the large Expedit from Ikea, then you could access it from both sides. It would also serve as a nightstand for a lamp and alarm clock. It looks like to the left of where you put the desk is a small closet. You can put the desk in that space. Then you could put your tv where the desk is and flip the couch around. That would give you a space off your kitchen for a table and some chairs so you can sit and eat. I couldn't tell if you had any other eating space.

Good Luck


----------



## BradenDM (Jul 17, 2011)

@klmeenan Thank you. This is the kind of critique/advice I was hoping for here. I agree, it needs some breathing room. This is an extremely small space. I've never lived in 400 sq ft. Saw the space yesterday & it is tight. Hope it will be enough with the right arrangement. But it's just me and a small pup so it should be alright.

Yeah, the cemented balcony is at the top with an arcadia door. Do you think I could place the room divider in a different area, or is it best where I have it now? Just looking for function. I like the expedit idea, thanks.


----------

